# Is it too late to appeal to the ombudsman?



## maccers_85 (4 Feb 2021)

Hi, I received the settlement with aib for the tracker mortgage appeal last July and August. Have I missed the deadline to appeal for further compensation to the ombudsman? Or could someone direct me to the appropriate thread?

Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Feb 2021)

No. You have not missed the deadline. 

If it's a Prevailing Rate case then contact AIB and ask for more compensation. 

If it's not a Prevailing RAte case, then go to the Independent Appeals Panel first.

Brendan


----------

